# outdoorintellect.com



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

Ok here is something I ran across and have actually signed up to get emails on. Im curious as to what is going on here. It reminds me of a Color-C-Lector type product. :shock: 

Supposedly these guys have come up with a computer to that will tell you what to fish for, when to fish, and what to use. They say that if something sounds to good to be true, It probably is......

Anyway..... Here are the emails I have been getting, you be the judge

Company:
https://outdoorintellect.com/


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

*EMAIL#1 April 24,2007 - Thanks for signing up for Fishlogix info*


I want to thank you for signing up to receive information about Fishlogix. I'll be sending more details about Fishlogix in the coming weeks, starting with a message on Sunday, up to May 15th when Fishlogix will be made available to the public. I'll explain how the technology works, how to use it to catch more fish, and share what some fishing pros have to say after getting the chance to try it out.

Again, thanks for signing up, and please keep an eye open for my e-mail with the subject "How Fishlogix works" on Sunday!



Dedicated to your fishing success, 

Paul Halter


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

*EMAIL#2 April 29, 2007 - How Fishlogix works*


Hello! Thanks so much for signing up to get the news about Fishlogix. Fishlogix will be made available to the public in just over 2 weeks, on May 15th. Between now and then I'll send several messages about this new product, and if you've got any questions at any time please don't hesitate to send me an e-mail.

Today I want to let you in on part of the technology. It's hard to imagine how a computer program can tell you where the fish will be and what will catch them, but when you really think about what effects fish behavior, it makes perfect sense. In fact it really is the same sort of thinking that professional guides use to make sure their clients catch fish.

What goes through the mind of a guide when planning a fishing trip? If you could read a guide's mind you mind hear something like this:

"My client for tomorrow doesn't care what species we fish for as long as we get some fast action. At the river the water will probably be about 46 degrees. That means the walleyes will be in the thick of spawning. That would make them easy to find, since I know they'll be in rocky shallows with a moderate current, but they won't be biting as well as they were last week when they were stacking up in deeper water near the spawning sites.

Hmm… Lets target something else. The smallmouth bass will be in their pre-spawn areas, but they'll still be just a little sluggish at that temperature. They'll be catchable, but they'll get a lot more active in a couple of weeks. It's supposed to be sunny so the water will be a couple degrees warmer by dusk, so late in the day will be the best time for them. They'll be along rip-rapped banks, but further off shore than they'll be when they get closer to spawning. The water level has been dropping, and that will also keep them off the shoreline more than usual for this time of year. A medium running crankbait will bounce off the rock bottoms there and draw some strikes. We'll want to focus on water around 4 to 7 feet deep. We should stick to a moderately slow retrieve and a relatively small lure size since they're not going to be terribly active. And this time of year, the baitfish they'll be feeding on are small, too. Since it's supposed to be sunny we'll start with some light colors. The water's pretty murky, so we'll pick something highly visible like chartreuse, and we'll make sure it's a lure with rattles so they have an easier time finding it. Casting with spinning gear and line around 6 pound test is great for those smaller crankbaits, and it'll be heavy enough to deal with the cover.

That'll work for the evening. What about earlier? We could definitely catch a few northern pike in those conditions, especially using live suckers for bait, but the action wouldn't be very fast. Catfish will be pretty slow, too. Perch will be fairly active all day, though. They'll be in bays and on flats, and we can catch them easily with worms under slip bobbers, or with slip sinker rigs. Better yet, drop shot rigs since the perch will be holding right near the bottom and we can put the bait right in front of them that way and feel the bite before they've swallowed the hook. Most people don't consider drop shot rigs for perch, or for relatively shallow water, but it's a deadly system for perch hugging the bottom. That's a chance to teach my client something new.

So that's the plan: Perch through the morning and into the afternoon, then switching to smallmouth bass until dusk. Time to load the gear in the boat."

That's exactly the thinking that goes on under the hood in Fishlogix. Just like a guide it understands how everything from water temperature and clarity to changing water levels and weather patterns effect different kinds of fish, and how that changes with the time of year and time of day. It considers the features of the particular lake or river. Once it works out where the fish are most likely to be and how active they'll be it builds fishing strategies that will catch them. It takes only a few seconds for Fishlogix to create your custom fishing plan, so you might be surprised to learn that in those few seconds it actually considers hundreds of thousands or even millions of possible scenarios and fishing tactics. It evaluates them all using a vast collection of fishing facts, fishing tips, rules of thumb and other forms of fishing know-how. The plans that you see are the best of the best, the ones that beat out all the others and offer the very best chance of catching the fish that you want to catch.

I'll write again in the next few days to share some quotes from people who have had a chance to try out Fishlogix before the release. Please keep an eye out for the next message with Fishlogix in the subject.

I also want to thank all of you who have helped to spread the word about Fishlogix! On the day it goes on sale there will be a one-time discount and I'll let you know the details of how to get that deal before that day. If you have other fishing friends and family members who would be interested, please invite them to come to OutdoorIntellect.com and sign up for the Fishlogix e-mails soon so they'll have a chance to get in on the discount too.

Dedicated to your fishing success, 

Paul Halter 

[email protected]


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

*Email # 3 May 4, 2007 - Fishlogix user experiences*

Hi! Paul here with some comments from folks who got the chance to try out Fishlogix before the public release. We had anglers across the country try it out, printing their fishing plans and hitting the water. Others entered conditions they've encountered in the past so they could compare the advice from Fishlogix with their own experience. Our testers included casual weekend anglers, tournament pros and professional guides. We asked them for their honest opinions of the effectiveness and value of Fishlogix. Today I want to share some of their comments with you.



The mission of Fishlogix is to get you on to effective fishing patterns quickly, so you spend more time catching fish and less time trying to figure out where they are and what they want. That's what this trophy-boating angler liked best about Fishlogix:

"With limited time to fish, I want to zero in on the days when I have the best chance at catching the big ones…and it works awesome!" - Brian Rich, die-hard multispecies angler



We worked hard to make sure that Fishlogix supports all the kinds of fishing people want to do, whether it's still fishing with bait, jigging or casting, trolling or fly fishing, even drop-shot fishing and downrigger trolling. One of our field testers was planning to go musky fishing the first time he used Fishlogix. He printed the fishing plan and hit the water, out for the "fish of ten thousand casts", the fish that many anglers fish for months or even years to catch. Following the plan he landed two muskies that day. Here's what he had to say:

"It's beneficial to anyone... valuable information to use in tournament settings. The program seems to cover just about everything anyone could want! It's made my fishing experiences better and easier! Fishlogix is an awesome program to increase fishing success for very little cash. It can make a day on the water full of endless fun!" - Ryan Phillips, bass and musky angler



Lots of Fishermen are experts on one or two kinds of fish, or one or two locations. One of the things we designed Fishlogix to do is offer help for people going after something new or visiting unfamiliar waters. What's an expert angler say?

"I feel that today’s fisherman is very much targeted on one or two species, in my case Bass and Walleye. If I had a desire to spend an afternoon chasing flat head catfish, Fishlogix would be my go to source on how and where to go about it." - Scott Koelbl, Walleye tournament angler



Some of the best fishing experts are the guys behind the counters at the bait shops, since they talk to lots of fishermen every day and they know what's catching fish. What's a shop owner think of Fishlogix?

“This program is very easy to use and provides fishing advice and information like you’d hear from an expert” - Tony Christnovich, Bait shop owner



How about tournament anglers? For these guys the right decisions on the water make the difference between getting a big check and going home empty handed, so of course we wanted to get their take on Fishlogix. Here's a competitors perspective on Fishlogix:

"As a tournament walleye angler, I would use it to compare against my intuition. If the two agreed I would follow my intuition but if they differ it would open up a thought process that I would not have the benefit of. The case where they would differ is where my education would begin as there would be a desire to understand why. " - Scott Koelbl, Walleye tournament angler



Another tournament angler with a national championship to his credit put it simply: 

"This will help anyone interested in real competitive fishing." - Roger Putman, Crappie Classic Champion 



And how about somebody who needs to catch fish every single time on the water if they want to stay in business? Let's get the opinion of a guide:

"Fishlogix predicts how fish will react to changing conditions. As a professional fishing guide, that's a very valuable tool when I need to find action for my clients."

- Dan Palmer, fishing guide and tournament angler 



I've just got to share one of my own experiences testing Fishlogix, too. My girls are in 4H and one of the projects my youngest daughter wanted to do before the fair last year was to make a fish print T-shirt. We decided we'd go fishing for bluegills and crappies since they should be easy to catch and they'd make a nice print. I asked Fishlogix for a plan for panfish for the Upper Mississippi near our home and gave it the current weather conditions. It told me to fish for yellow perch, and that the fishing would be fantastic. Now this was almost a year ago, and Fishlogix was still in development. It was functional, but still being fine tuned, tested and adjusted. Fishlogix should take into account that in our area of the river yellow perch are rather uncommon, so it should be much more likely to suggest a plan for the more abundant bluegills and crappie. Being a software guy, I thought that just maybe there was a flaw in that part of the program. So I ran it again and this time I asked for a plan specifically for bluegills and crappie. I printed the new plan and we went fishing, picking a location and bait based on Fishlogix's advice. It said the fishing for bluegills should be decent, but not great.

And what happened? I've never seen yellow perch in such a feeding frenzy. Fishlogix had been working perfectly. It recognized that the combination of conditions was just right for perch to feed like crazy. They were chasing our baits right to the boat. The first perch we saw was so big that for a moment we thought it was a walleye. The bluegills and crappie were biting OK, if they could get to the bait before the perch. Now my daughter has a great fish print shirt. Whenever I see that shirt with the perch print on it, I'm reminded of that day.



May 15th and the public release of Fishlogix is less than 2 weeks away! In these remaining days I'll share some sample plans created by Fishlogix. I'll also let you know how to get a special discount on the day Fishlogix goes on sale. Please watch for my e-mail with the subject "Fishlogix sample plans" tomorrow.

In the mean time, I've got a lot of work to do but I'm sure going to make some time to go fishing, too. In my area the smallmouth bass are starting to congregate along rocky shorelines and as the water warms up they'll really be pouncing on crankbaits. I hope you're getting out there and getting in on some great spring fishing too!

Tight lines, 

Paul


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

*Email#5 May 5, 2007 - Fishlogix sample plans*

Hi! Paul here with the sample plans from Fishlogix that I promised. I just generated these in the last few minutes for tomorrow's date. For these samples I left the weather set to "unknown". When you tell Fishlogix you don't know what weather to expect (or when you're using a Basic edition) Fishlogix gives you three different plans. One is for normal or warm weather with clear or mostly clear skies. The next is for overcast conditions, and the last is for cool weather after a cold front. Each plan prints on a separate page. When you get on the water you just pick the plan that best represents the weather you encounter. With the Professional Edition you have the option of entering very specific weather conditions.

Apart from the Upper Mississippi plan, these waters are ones I've never fished myself, but experts at a sport fishing trade show who tried out Fishlogix generated their own plans on these lakes. They all agreed the fishing advice they saw from Fishlogix was right on target. Just click on the links and have a look at the plans. Notice that after the 3 plans for different weather patterns, you'll find a packing list. Fishlogix provides that list to help you make sure you'll have the lures, bait and other equipment you'll need.

Panfish at Devil's Lake, North Dakota: 
https://www.outdoorintellect.com/samples/devils_lake_panfish.html 

Multispecies on Lake Havasu, Arizona: 
https://www.outdoorintellect.com/samples/LakeHavasu.html 

Multispecies on Lake Raystown, Pennsylvania: 
https://www.outdoorintellect.com/samples/LakeRaystown.html 

Multispecies on the Upper Mississippi River, Wisconsin: 
https://www.outdoorintellect.com/samples/MississippiMultispecies.html 

Bass on Table Rock Lake, Missouri: 
https://www.outdoorintellect.com/samples/TableRockLake.html 

I'll have some more news to share about Fishlogix on Tuesday. Please watch for my message with the subject "Fishlogix news".

In the mean time, I hope you're catching some fish! I got out briefly yesterday, and while I didn't have much time I did land several smallmouth bass. I'm just itching to get in a full day on the water, but it'll be a couple weeks before I get that chance. Fishlogix can help you pick the best times, but like they say, the best time to go is whenever you can. Then it's down to the best places and tactics for the time you've got.

Tight lines! 

Paul


----------



## Jim (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like BS to me! :roll:


----------



## dampeoples (May 6, 2007)

Let's have a contest, the loser has to buy it and find out  The winner gets a crank out of me and a bag of worms from you


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> Let's have a contest, the loser has to buy it and find out  The winner gets a crank out of me and a bag of worms from you



LMFAO!  

I bet it is going to cost some crazy amount of money!


----------



## dampeoples (May 6, 2007)

Yeah, the other program they sell is $40 I think, I figure it'll be double that, but maybe not.

Looks like it would need to have a lake 'installed' before it can offer an opinion on where to fish. That's gonna be a LARGE program before it could ever be useful


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2007)

*EMAIL#6 May 8,2007 - Fishlogix news*


Hello! Paul here with the Fishlogix news I promised to send today. Sorry it's so late in the day… Things are getting busy. In fact today when I took a break to do a little fishing and made my first cast with a crankbait, my cell phone rang before I could turn the crank on my reel. It was the editor of the newspaper in Prairie Du Chien, Wisconsin, calling to get some information about Fishlogix for an article in tomorrow's paper. It was half an hour before I reeled in that crankbait, but we had a great discussion and I understand the article will be on the front page there in the morning.

I've mentioned that there will be a one-time chance to get a discount on Fishlogix on May 15th when it goes on sale. I want to give you some more detail on that discount. The regional Basic Editions will have a regular price of $67, but on that day only they'll be available for $55. Compare that to the cost of even an entry level fish finder that only shows you if there's fish under the boat and doesn't offer any clue about how to catch them. The Professional Edition will have a regular price of $299, but May 15th it will be $40 off and cost only $259. Compare the price of the Fishlogix Professional Edition to the cost of hiring a professional guide for even one day and you'll realize just how good a deal that really is. And if you happen to be a guide yourself, you know how much it's worth to your business to be able to put your clients on fish consistently. If you're a tournament competitor, I don't have to tell you how much landing just one more fish can be worth. Whether you're a casual angler, a full time professional, or you just like fishing with all the advantages that the pros have, there's a version of Fishlogix that's right for you.

While all the versions of Fishlogix will be available at a discounted price on May 15th, the very lowest prices aren't available to everyone. Only those who have signed up for these updates about Fishlogix will get the prices I just mentioned. To get those prices you'll need a special coupon code. I'll send you that code on May 14th.

One more piece of news: I've just uploaded a whole lot more information about Fishlogix to the web site. Just visit www.outdoorintellect.com to learn more about the technology and what it can do for you.

Again, thanks for your interest in Fishlogix! So many people have passed on my messages to their fishing friends, and that really helps the word get out. I really appreciate all of your support. I'll be in touch in the next few days. I want to explain in more detail the differences between the Regional Basic Editions and the Professional Edition of Fishlogix.

After all the work to put this product together it's really hard to believe that Fishlogix will go on sale a week from today!

Wishing you dancing bobbers and tight lines, 

Paul 

PS - A number of people have recently asked whether Fishlogix will work for Canada, England and other locations. The versions going on sale on May 15th are for the continental United States, but versions for other locations are in the works. If you live in or fish in areas outside the continental US and would like to help beta test those versions when they're ready, I could sure use your help. Just let me know!


They just keep on coming! LOL!


----------



## dampeoples (May 9, 2007)

I signed up, but have not received any info from them, that $60+ price I missed the mark on double their other program price!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 10, 2007)

For $30.00 (and some PC Baits) I will give you my "comput-o" perfect plan for catching fish for any trip!

Hee is a sample:

1. Bluegils are pleantiful, use live worms and small hooks;

2. Bass will be hitting in the morning and evening, use soft plastics weightless in water less then 10 feet deep and with a bullet weight, jig or Carolina rig in greater depths;

3. Cat fish will eat cut bait and live bait fished on the bottom at dusk and after dark;

4. If all else fails see #1

This plan can be modified to include cranks baits, buzz baits and just about any other bait you want to try! Send me $30.00 (cash only please) and I will come up with a "custom" plan for you.

I also have a fishing expert that I will rent out - guaranteed to find and catch fish every time:


----------



## Jim (May 10, 2007)

esquired!

Thank you! I needed that! LMFAO!


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2007)

*Email #7 - Fishlogix Available tomorrow*

Hello! Paul here, and we're just hours away from the release of Fishlogix! And of course for the day of the launch there's a special discount. The moment it goes on sale I'll send you the link where you can order Fishlogix and the information you'll need to get the discount. The sale will run from midnight tonight, Eastern time, to midnight on the 15th, Pacific time. That is, as long as it's May 15th somewhere in the continental U.S., it's on sale.

More news: I've uploaded a video demonstration of Fishlogix. It's a 60 MB, 25 minute demonstration of the software, showing both the Basic Edition and the Professional Edition. You can download the video with this link:

https://www.outdoorintellect.com/FishlogixDemo.wmv 

Watch for my next message at midnight Eastern time, with the subject "Fishlogix now available!" 

Wishing you tight lines and bent rods, 

Paul


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2007)

Let me know if any of you buy it, Im not lol!


----------



## dampeoples (May 14, 2007)

I watched the video, not impressed! Looks like they took everything you ever read in Bassmaster, or at least all the 'standards' of fishing, then plugged them into a program.


----------

